# Thema für Facharbeit



## Freshhaltefolie (14. Oktober 2014)

*Thema für Facharbeit*

Hi Leute! Ab heute steht es fest! Ich werde meine Facharbeit im fach Informatik schreiben! Doch worüber? Habt ihr irgendwelche Vorschläge für mich über welches Thema ich schreiben könnte?

Mit Programmierung hab ich weniger am hut ich bin eher ein Hardware begeisterter, vor allem in Richtung luftkühlung und Lüfter gehen meine Interessen...aber das wäre gegebenen falls eher ungünstig denn für alle die nicht wissen was eine Facharbeit is hier mal die wichtigsten Punkte:
- Es ist ein Wissenschaftlicher Text das bedeutet es muss eine Messung oder eine Umfrage oder irgendetwas selbst ermitteltes vorhanden sein
- Ich muss um die 12-15 Seiten Text schreiben und ca. 5 SeitenAnhang (bilder ect...) anfügen
- Eine Facharbeit ist Pflicht um ein abi machen zu können bzw dass ich in die Sekundarstufe II komme

Das solltes im Wesentlichen sein! Ich bin für alle Anregungen sehr dankbar!!  

Mfg Freshhaltefolie
[SWR].


----------



## pfirsich91 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Thema für Facharbeit*

Also in der Informatik und generell 15 Seiten zu füllen, ist immer gespikt mit Informationsflut alles über das Thema, wissenschaftlichen Ergebnissen,
Informationen über Vor und Nachteile. Wie Du kühlermässig ne Menge machen klannst, musst Du selbst sehen. Im Kühlerrbereich gibt es ja Konzepte,
wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse, Vor und Nachteile, Kühlmaterial.

Momentan sind SSDs (Speichersysteme) ganz populär, oder Quantencomputer bzw. CPU/GPU-Systeme, Softwarelösungen/Infrastrukturen, Hardwareinfrastrukturen, Hardwarelösungen, gibts auch noch. Wie gesagt mit Vor und Nachteilen über ein Thema, in ner Facharbeit, kann man ne Menge Informatioenn sammeln oder z.B. Geschichte über Hardware was sich Verändert hat und nicht, was eben geblieben ist mit Vor und Nachteilen aufschkussreich informieren.


----------



## nulchking (14. Oktober 2014)

Du könntest auch eine These aufstellen und dich mit dieser beschäftigen. Im Endeffekt ist der Informatikunterricht in der Schule nur auf grundlegende Elemente des Programmierens aufgebaut.
Mit Hardware wird sich da eigentlich null beschäftigt. 

Du könntest dich als beispiel mit der Entwicklung der Hardware beschäftigen als grobes Oberthema und dazu eine These aufstellen. Das aufstellen einer vernünftigen These ist mit das schwierigste, ich z.B. habe meine Facharbeit in Kunst geschrieben und ein eigenes Werk erstellt ( ging um Banksy und seine Graffitis.


----------



## pfirsich91 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Thema für Facharbeit*

Speichersysteme meine ich RAM, ROM, Magnet, etc. Herstellungsprozesse, Anwendungsgebiete. Supercomputer und Hardwarelösung von denen. Etc.

Edit: Hardwarestrukturen / Infrastrukturen sind zb: Netzwerke, oder eben Supercomputer, irgendwelche Hardwarelösungen vom heutigem PC bis zum Server und Industrie-Bereich. Man könnte erleutern warum sie so funktionieren, und was sie ausmacht.

Nachrichtenseiten wie Heise können eine Menge Informationen über Innovationen und Technik liefern.


----------



## jamie (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Thema für Facharbeit*

Zum Thema Kühlung gibt's in der Tat ein interessantes Konzept, über das man schreiben könnte: 
Silentpower: Kleiner Spiele-PC mit passiver Kupferschaumkühlung - Golem.de
Metallschaum - SilentPower - Der Beste seiner Art.


----------



## Lee (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Thema für Facharbeit*

Wie wärs mit ner Umfrage über PC Nutzungsverhalten und eventuell wie tief die Informatikkenntnisse der Schüler heute gehen?

Genrell haben Lüfter und Kühlung per se erstmal wenig mit Informatik zu tun. Du könntest aber vllt z.B. etwas über die Kühlung von Supercomputern mit einbauen.


----------



## Magogan (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Thema für Facharbeit*

Ich hab meine Facharbeit damals über PHP geschrieben, aber das war nicht sehr spannend für die Zuhörer...

Du könntest vielleicht über die physikalischen Grenzen sprechen, z.B. warum es nicht mehr GHz gibt seit Jahren und wieso RAM immer (räumlich) nahe am Prozessor ist etc. Zugriffszeiten, Latenzen, Datenübertragungsraten und solchen Kram könntest du dann auch mit aufnehmen in die Arbeit. Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das für 12 Seiten reicht...


----------



## Driftking007 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Thema für Facharbeit*

Also da es hier ja um ca 15 Seiten geht, minus Inhaltsverzeichnis, Quellen und Bildverzeichnis bist du bei ca 10 seiten Text. Die füllen sich sehr schnell.

Da ist Kühlung schon ein gutes Thema. Materialwahl, warum wieso weshalb, Materialeigenschaften (leitfähigkeit usw.), herstellung, fertigung.
Dann verschiedene Arten von Kühlern, vlt auch nach besonderen suchen (Metallschaum, Chimney usw.) Herstellung davon.
Dann Einsatzgebiete. Ist ja nicht nur der CPU, sondern vlt auch andere Bauteile und Geräte.

Und schwup die wup sind es schon 20 Seiten 

Wähl bloß kein viel zu schwieriges Thema. Ich selber finde Kühler bzw Kühlung schon nicht grad leicht.

Und mach auch nicht son einheitsbrei wie die geschichte der Halbleitertechnik oder der PCs. Da hast du später nichts von. Wem das interessiert, der soll ins Computer-Museum gehen.


----------



## informatrixx (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Thema für Facharbeit*

Vielleicht was mit Mathematik / künstliche Intelligenz?

z.B. die "Symbolische Regression", ist aktuelles Thema,
aber sehr komplex (man braucht viele Infos dazu).

Einfach erkärt geht es da um die Findung einer mathematischen Funktion, z.B. y=f(x),
mit genetischer Programmierung (GP), das ist abgeschaut von der Evolution von Lebewesen.

Vorteile dabei sind z.B., dass man nicht an Funktionsklassen gebunden ist,
man für jedes Problem eine sehr gute Annäherung finden kann (hoher Korrellationskoeffizient).

Hier ein Beispiel für eine Facharbeit:
http://parco.iti.kit.edu/henningm/Seminar-AT/seminar-arbeiten/Flick_final.pdf

weitere Infos:
Genetische Programmierung


----------

